# Stressed electric blue jack dempseys



## trust475 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

I obtained a 29 gallon quarantine tank and filled it with water and a seasoned Marineland 400 power filter from an established larger tank. I introduced eight one inch electric blue jack dempseys, one small severum, and two small Oscars. As a preventative measure, I treated with General Cure and added marine salt of about one tablespoon per five gallons to help with stress. My water parameters tested at a pH of about 6.6 with zero for both nitrites and ammonia and eight for nitrate. My temperature is set at 78 degrees and the fish were eating just fine. The severum and Oscars were slightly aggressive towards the dempseys but not too much at least what I could tell.
After doing a water change of about ten gallons to remove some of the medication at the end of the treatment process, the dempseys started to scratch themselves continuously, especially near the gill area. They also were breathing heavily and clamping their fins in. I couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see any signs of skin damage or the presence of ich or velvet even though it is hard to see the dempseys well with their light coloration. They became skittish and did not eat. I tested my water again and found the pH at about 7.8, nitrate at six, and zero for both ammonia and nitrite. I turned off the lights and added two powerheads near the waterÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s surface to increase aeration. I added more salt to the aquarium after reading some suggestions from another website. The fish tank now has a salt content of about one tablespoon per gallon of water that I slowly added over three days. The severum and Oscars were behaving normally and still eating and not scratching. I removed the Oscars and severum to alleviate stress. The condition for my dempseys only improved slightly over a week after showing the stressed symptoms but still hide and show little interest in food. They still scratch and have their fins tucked in and swim along the bottom. A few of them have started to dart wildly around the tank and seem to wiggle awkwardly instead of typical swimming. Is it possible that a pH increase of one unit could cause a bacterial outbreak from stress or that much salt could cause skin irritation? Any suggestions, actions I can take, or medication to use I would really appreciate.

Thanks for the assistance

trust475


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Fish will tend to flash like that from a change in water parameters such as PH KH or GH. So I would think that your PH going from 6.6 all the way up to 7.8 would be my first suspect on why they started acting funning immedietaly after the WC. That is quite a large jump going from acidic water all the way to the other end of the spectrum. I would be testing the tap waters PH before doing a WC to make it is around where the tank it. Also try leaving some of the tap water out a 24hr period and then see what it tests at after it has had a chance to gas off to see if the PH has risen any further. A steady PH is very important for the fish.

Good luck and hope you get them to come back around.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

What test kit are you using ?


----------



## trust475 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am using an API test kit and using both high an normal range pH for confirmation. I can also take a water sample to work using calibrated pH probes.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not to sure on marine salt but doesn't that raise ph?


----------



## trust475 (Jun 7, 2011)

My tap water runs at about 7.6 pH so maybe the marine salt I added raised and possibly buffered it the tank pH. What should I add to slowly lower pH, like a few drops of white vinegar or adding deionized water?

Thanks for the help - much appreciated


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't add anything at all. I would start with small daily wc untill ph is same as your tap. I would start with 5-10%


----------



## trust475 (Jun 7, 2011)

I will get started on it when I get home from work.

Thanks Flippercon and xxbenjamminxx for the advice.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

No problem that is what we are here for. Just remember to shoot for changes less then .2 in ph daily. So just figure the math that way. Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

what is the KH of the tap water and tank water?

You may also want to rethink your quarentine procedures... it is counterproductive to house multiple groups of fish in a quarentine tank like you did. I am also very scared of what is in your display tank if these are the "new" additions. 
What is the display tank and what fish are in there?


----------



## trust475 (Jun 7, 2011)

I went ahead and left the salt concentration as is in the tank to help if an ich infestation was occurring and also started treating with Furan-2 for bacterial infections. After treating the tank for four days, all eight EBJDs recovered and are doing great and eating. I will remove the medication with carbon and watch the fish for another week to ensure their complete recovery and introduce them into a 75gallon tank all by themselves.


----------

